
How ICE Uses Secret Police Databases to Arrest Immigrants - dredmorbius
https://www.themarshallproject.org/2017/08/28/how-ice-uses-secret-police-databases-to-arrest-immigrants
======
Powerofmene
This has nothing to do with illegal immigrants vs immigrants. Immigrants are
targeted for deportation if they are convicted of a crime or as the article
states if they are affiliated with gangs.

Immigrants are deported every day if they have committed a crime in the US.
Illegal immigrants can be deported without having committed crimes over and
above when they entered the country illegally.

------
e9
I don't understand why newspapers refer to them as just "immigrants" instead
of "illegal immigrants". This is very dishonest journalism.

